# Rooomette Trainediqute



## joelitz (Jan 26, 2010)

Kind of an odd question but here goes... I recently booked a ticket on the Sunset limited and have a "Superliner Roomette" reserved. I notice that they only charge you for a room once and not per person?

As I am traveling alone … and in a non sketchy way would I be able to "share" the roomette with someone I meet on the train. I realize how that sounds and I probably wont end up doing this for many reasons but was wondering if it would even be a possibility. My logic is this... I could save someone a lot of money by allowing them to have free meals the entire trip (and a bed/shower) and could make the price of my trip a bit cheaper. I know people will say but someone will be sleeping in my room - however I was about to buy the coach fair in which case many people would be sleeping in my "room". I know this might be against the rules but thought I would see what people thought about this. I assume amtrak gets around this by making the people traveling in roomettes all book together at the same time… Is this a crazy thought? Just wondering?

Thanks.


----------



## MrEd (Jan 26, 2010)

You can add a person to your reservation after you book. I am not sure you can do it once your trip is underway though.

Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Chris J. (Jan 26, 2010)

MrEd said:


> You can add a person to your reservation after you book. I am not sure you can do it once your trip is underway though.
> Good luck on your trip.


I think I read (somewhere on here maybe) that you can't do it onboard (but you can add people before hand).


----------



## Jody (Jan 26, 2010)

joelitz,

I added a wounded female soldier to a roomette that I purchased onboard. It worked fine. She was going farther than I and they gave her the room all the way to her destination. In my case, I paid for the room, totally, and told her to get the tip in the morning when she left (and how much, it was her 1st experience in the sleeper). It also got her crutches off of the floor in coach and actually freed up some additional space because of all her belongings.

There are many people out there who can handle this situation. You just have to read people well and make your _good intentions _known and obviously stick to the same gender.

For some reason, none of it showed on my AGR.

Jody


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 26, 2010)

I cannot speak to the legalities of it.. But for sure in the US it is not customary to share a room with strangers. I think you know that, just making sure.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 26, 2010)

I do not know of any rules allowing or prohibiting this. However, I would imagine that this would be handled different ways by different crews. I'm sure there are some conductors or sleeper attendants who would not allow it (and I imagine the rules are on their side), but then some would probably just say 'whatever' and not worry about.

Personally, I would not try to do this, but I generally lean on the super safe side of everything in life.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 26, 2010)

Jody said:


> joelitz,I added a wounded female soldier to a roomette that I purchased onboard. It worked fine. She was going farther than I and they gave her the room all the way to her destination. In my case, I paid for the room, totally, and told her to get the tip in the morning when she left (and how much, it was her 1st experience in the sleeper). It also got her crutches off of the floor in coach and actually freed up some additional space because of all her belongings.
> 
> There are many people out there who can handle this situation. You just have to read people well and make your _good intentions _known and obviously stick to the same gender.
> 
> ...


That was really nice of you!

I'll bet she really appreciated it too.

If it wasn't too long ago, you may want to call Amtrak guest Rewards & see if you can add it on, or fill out the missing points form on their website.


----------



## tnuno6 (Jan 26, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Kind of an odd question but here goes... I recently booked a ticket on the Sunset limited and have a "Superliner Roomette" reserved. I notice that they only charge you for a room once and not per person?
> As I am traveling alone … and in a non sketchy way would I be able to "share" the roomette with someone I meet on the train. I realize how that sounds and I probably wont end up doing this for many reasons but was wondering if it would even be a possibility. My logic is this... I could save someone a lot of money by allowing them to have free meals the entire trip (and a bed/shower) and could make the price of my trip a bit cheaper. I know people will say but someone will be sleeping in my room - however I was about to buy the coach fair in which case many people would be sleeping in my "room". I know this might be against the rules but thought I would see what people thought about this. I assume amtrak gets around this by making the people traveling in roomettes all book together at the same time… Is this a crazy thought? Just wondering?
> 
> Thanks.


you can call after you meet this person and have their ticket changed to open space which means they are sharing a room


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2010)

I would think that this isn't much different than for most hotels. One pays a fixed price for the room, regardless of how many people occupy the room (I guess up to the room's max occupancy). Every guest in the room is entitled to an included breakfast.

You could stand outside the hotel, and attempt to "sell" a share in your room, to any stranger wandering by, looking for a place to sleep. h34r:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 26, 2010)

Actually many hotels do charge extra for a 3rd/4th adult in the same room. Most don't charge for kids in the same room, although a select few do.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> Jody said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason, none of it showed on my AGR.
> ...


What would be on your AGR account anyway? :huh:

The thing that would be on *YOUR* AGR account would be *YOUR* rail fare and *THE ACCOMMODATION CHARGE* (and it is the same for 1 or 2 in the room). *HER* rail fare would be credited to *HER* AGR account *ONLY*. (There is no way that you could get it. If she did not have an AGR account, then *NOBODY* would get the credit!)

Thus there is *NOTHING* extra that you could have gotten!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 26, 2010)

Jodys story was a nice one and I glad to hear that it worked out well. However, when you decide to share a room with a complete stranger anything can happan.........theft, snoring, hostilites etc are possible. Also Roometttes are tiny and two people in one makes for a very tight and compact sleeping arrangement. Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


----------



## Anthony (Jan 26, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Jodys story was a nice one and I glad to hear that it worked out well. However, when you decide to share a room with a complete stranger anything can happan.........theft, snoring, hostilites etc are possible. Also Roometttes are tiny and two people in one makes for a very tight and compact sleeping arrangement. Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


Yes, let's suppose the person you offer to share with is, as you so sensitively put it "*****" (as opposed to "colored" or "Jesus-freaky" or any other similarly offensive term); as we all know, there's nothing a gay man would like so much as to sexually assault a presumably heterosexual room partner!! Why, every day we read about hundreds of innocent straight men being attacked by those ravenous homos.

Get a life, "dlagrua" - even if someone were attracted to their room-sharing partner, it's HIGHLY unlikely that such a coupling would be attempted. Fox News has been misleading you. Take a class, or better yet, park the pick-em-up truck somewhere other than your typical Wal-Mart parking space, and get to know what people are REALLY like. For example, some of us "queers" will be serving your meals on Amtrak...and assisting you with boarding...and taking your tickets...and making up your beds....shall I continue??


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 26, 2010)

I mean I would look at it from the other travelers perspective. If I were in coach, and you offered me the other bunk in your sleeper I would be a little skeptical about joining you.

Granted sharing a roomette isn't to bad my friend and I split 2 rooms last year, and this year are splitting rooms on 3 different trains.

Also, I couldn't tell from your post if by recovering costs you mean charging your new room mate a fee. That defiantly wouldn't fly.


----------



## STW (Jan 26, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Jodys story was a nice one and I glad to hear that it worked out well. However, when you decide to share a room with a complete stranger anything can happan.........theft, snoring, hostilites etc are possible. Also Roometttes are tiny and two people in one makes for a very tight and compact sleeping arrangement. Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


Did it really happen to you or you're just parroting what your priests told you in church? If you're reporting a personal experience, please elaborate (how did you handle the situation, etc...?). If not, please keep in mind that bearing false witness against thy neighbor will send you straight to hell, no matter if your priests told you or not (which he should, instead of spreading hatred and extremism)


----------



## greatcats (Jan 26, 2010)

Diagrua - I suggest you get your head out of the sand. I am a man who prefers men. Under certain circumstances, I would invite a stranger to share a roomette with me. Does that mean I would try something sexual? I don't think so. That would be generally inappropriate and unacceptable, unless it was clear there was some mutual interest. If by chance, I invited a lady to share, which is less likely, the same would apply.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


I know it's hard to believe, but some of those "queers", "jews", "muslims", etc... may even serve you in the grocery store, restaurants, banks, malls, etc... and believe it or not, they may even  *DRIVE*  on the same roads as you do!


----------



## greatcats (Jan 26, 2010)

To further expound on this, several years ago I was camped out in my two man tent in the forests of North Carolina. A backpacker, a young man, came out of the woods, having been out for several days on the trail, and we started talking. I shared my dinner with him and invited him to spend the night in my tent. Absolutely nothing inappropraite occurred. Maybe he could have been a crazy, so I was taking a little bit of a risk. I never heard from him again, but that was one of the most good humored and fun nights I ever had camping.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!
> ...


The road, the grocery store, the restaurant, the bank, etc., are not intimate locations like a roomette, however. IAC, gay or straight, male or female, I wouldn't share a roomette with a stranger. In coach, of course—or on a plane or bus—I wouldn't have much choice as to who sat next to me (or behind or in front of me, for that matter).


----------



## JayPea (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd be too uncomfortable to share a roommette with someone I didn't know. I'm becoming so antisocial I don't even like sharing one with someone I DO know! :lol: And even though I watch Fox News and shop at Wal-Mart (I'd have a pickup truck but my car works just fine) I have no problems with homosexuals. I knew many gay men in college, shared shower rooms with them, lived next door to them in the dorms, and never had a problem of any type That said, I'd never share a room with a stranger I didn't know. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

There was a time when I had to set up ski trips for a large snow ski club. Way back then I discovered that if 2 men were in a lodge room, one would be on the floor and the other on the bed so you might as well put them in 2 rooms from the start. It's just how men are. Cooties, I guess. Women don't react so strongly.

I watch Fox, shop at Walmart, can drive DH's pickup (stick shift!), won't give my opinion on here about gays and would still offer the extra bed to another female if I was comfortable with her.

Jody


----------



## acelafan (Jan 26, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Kind of an odd question but here goes... I recently booked a ticket on the Sunset limited and have a "Superliner Roomette" reserved. I notice that they only charge you for a room once and not per person?
> As I am traveling alone … and in a non sketchy way would I be able to "share" the roomette with someone I meet on the train. I realize how that sounds and I probably wont end up doing this for many reasons but was wondering if it would even be a possibility. My logic is this... I could save someone a lot of money by allowing them to have free meals the entire trip (and a bed/shower) and could make the price of my trip a bit cheaper. I know people will say but someone will be sleeping in my room - however I was about to buy the coach fair in which case many people would be sleeping in my "room". I know this might be against the rules but thought I would see what people thought about this. I assume amtrak gets around this by making the people traveling in roomettes all book together at the same time… Is this a crazy thought? Just wondering?
> 
> Thanks.


Oh my heavens, this has become a very interesting thread indeed! If it were me (and as cheap as I am) I still would not entertain having a stranger in my room. I just don't think it's a smart thing to do...of course I have lived in big cities for most of my adult life and maybe I am just a little on the cautious side. Now, a second train trip might be a different story since sharing would reduce costs!


----------



## SCrails (Jan 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I know it's hard to believe, but some of those "queers", "jews", "muslims", etc... may even serve you in the grocery store, restaurants, banks, malls, etc... and believe it or not, they may even  *DRIVE*  on the same roads as you do!


And some of those frightening queers - like me - might even be on this very forum. HORRORS!   

I really thought this forum would be mostly about trains. For the record, sometimes being in a crowd of straight people makes me just as uneasy as some of them are in a crowd of queers...if they've every actually been in such a crowd. :lol:

Thanks for the humor, the_traveler. I genuinely appreciated it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> dlagrua said:
> 
> 
> > Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!
> ...


Or your best friend or teamate or brother,sister,cousin or parent or grandparent or even your spouse! Times are changing folks, people who have interest in other folks sexual preference and lives need to get a life of their own! What possible difference does it make who's gay etc. The only people who scare me are racists,war mongers,pedophiles,homophobes and tele-evangilists! Well, the gun toting T-Party fanatics also! <_<

I dont care to share a roomette with anyone, even my significant other but a bedroom is another story, also a friend and even if they were the same sex, long as I knew them and we got along no problem!  Ive stayed in hostels all over the world with same sex rooms, co-ed rooms and private rooms,but I'm not in competition with Brad Pitt or George Clooney so nothing to worry about except would someone steal my stuff! :lol: Also spent many nights in barracks and aboard ship when in the Navy and I'm pretty sure there were gays there but so what?

Also riding in coach and on overnight flights and the dog is a sure way to sleep with someone not of your choice!


----------



## kashed (Jan 26, 2010)

Ive thought about this since I am a smaller person and it would be easy for me to share a roomette if I met another smaller person--

When I was in Europe often times we spent nights in train compartments with strangers male and feamle (many trains we took had compartments with a glass door that opened up to 2 benches facing each other that could be pulled down that were basic coach class and thus open to everyone) as well as roomed with them off train, Ive also done ride share via craigslist--and this would be where I would look for a roomette companion ahead of time. I imagine that one of us would prob spend a decent amount of time in the lounge areas etc. Oh I am female as well, and prob wouldn't mind even traveling with the right sort of gentelman, I sleep in work out clothes anyway--and usually change in the shower area as well.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 26, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > Jody said:
> ...


I thought she was referring to the points for the onboard upgrade to the roomette.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jan 27, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > dlagrua said:
> ...


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jan 27, 2010)

Oops! Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how to reply to a specific post or portion thereof. Someone want to help me out here?


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2010)

Trainmans daughter said:


> Oops! Sorry, I'm still trying to figure out how to reply to a specific post or portion thereof. Someone want to help me out here?


Just add your comments after the final quote mark. Or if you just want one portion, you can erase the rest, but leave the 2 quote marks.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 27, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Jodys story was a nice one and I glad to hear that it worked out well. However, when you decide to share a room with a complete stranger anything can happan.........theft, snoring, hostilites etc are possible. Also Roometttes are tiny and two people in one makes for a very tight and compact sleeping arrangement. Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


A *****? So he sees me in my underwear. And he gets excited. So what? So long as he keeps his excitement to himself, what the devil do I care? I mean I might suggest he go call his optometrist since he clearly needs to if he finds my fat arse exciting, but whatever. I mean I've passed on the street, sat next to in theaters, busses, trains, eat dinner with on trains, or even spent time in rooms at hostels with, women that "excite" me. As far as I can recall, I haven't even paid any of them a passing compliment on the subject, let alone gone beyond that point.

Queers, as you call them, happen to have their sexual preference be the same sex as their own rather than a different one. I'm sure there are some "queers" that will rape people, or do other inappropriate things. I don't think the percentage is any higher then in the non-"*****" person. They also, and this is a point I have noticed (I have quite a few "*****" friends of both sexes- I move with my girlfriend in artistic circles) are more likely than average to be attracted to a person's personality then to their physical appearance.

Not every woman turns me on. Some make me want to throw up- ever seen a 400 lb woman wearing a tight shirt? (or a male, for that matter) - and most don't interest me at all. Even the ones that might grace the pages of a dirty magazine. Some of those people have expressive presentation that makes me want to avoid them like the plague. A woman who looks like a [female dog] in the way she holds herself, presents herself, and acts never turns me on, no matter what her, uh, assets might look like if you removed all expression.

Your assertion is extremely ignorant, bigoted, and honestly downright sickening. I can think of a wide variety of reasons why I would have objections to share a room- although none of them enough to overcome my natural miserly nature. But "queers" becoming attracted to me and being "excited" are not one of them.


----------



## joelitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Whoa! Somehow my post about ways to be cheap turned into a debate on homosexuality. This was NOT my intention and sorry if it ended up hurting or offending anyone. Again I probably wont share my room with anyone but was just curious what others thought and boy did I get that. For the record I would have no issue sharing a train roomette with someone about my size guy - girl- straight - gay - black - white - cross dresser - or all of the above.... if the person was cool. That is to say if in the 40 hour trip I meet someone and they are cool... who knows. However this is very unlikely but thanks for your thoughts and again sorry if I offended people. I need to think of topics that wont offend people. Next topic... should woman be allowed to drive? Immigrants good or bad? Gun control good or bad? How about that Obama? Answer to peace in the middle east?

Thanks for the entertainment. My train is only 24 hours away! Woo hooo!


----------



## SCrails (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey, joelitz, for my part I don't think you need to apologize at all for the post. I'm the ***** who fanned the flames a few posts back (pun unintended but appreciated) and for the record I do not support censorship, shutting down even someone who's been deeply offensive. And I don't support taking verbal snipes at others. I do support a vigorous, healthy, even heated discussion.

Only speaking for myself here, but I didn't find diagrua's comment particularly offensive. Change the context of the remark to a pair of mixed-gender strangers sharing a roomette and it might not raise as many hackles, maybe even none.

I've only used a sleeper once - roomette on the northbound Silver Meteor from FLO to WAS last fall. We boarded near midnight and detrained after an early breakfast, but that was long enough to recognize a good CSA, and what troubles some passengers can inflict on a CSA. I'll have to tell that story later. Oh, and trying to shower on the not-so-smooth line north of Richmond - I guess that's where we were.

I've said elsewhere, this forum has been a terrific place to learn about those fascinating trains and it only whets my appetite for more rail travel. When people's personal opinions poke through, it makes the picture even more colorful.

Off to work - chow everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> A *****? So he sees me in my underwear. And he gets excited. So what? So long as he keeps his excitement to himself, what the devil do I care?


Think about it. If he gets "excited" in a roomette, his "excitement" might very well be something you need to deal with, given the lack of any extra room within a roomette to accommodate any "extensions". :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 27, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Whoa! Somehow my post about ways to be cheap turned into a debate on homosexuality. This was NOT my intention and sorry if it ended up hurting or offending anyone. Again I probably wont share my room with anyone but was just curious what others thought and boy did I get that. For the record I would have no issue sharing a train roomette with someone about my size guy - girl- straight - gay - black - white - cross dresser - or all of the above.... if the person was cool. That is to say if in the 40 hour trip I meet someone and they are cool... who knows. However this is very unlikely but thanks for your thoughts and again sorry if I offended people. I need to think of topics that wont offend people. Next topic... should woman be allowed to drive? Immigrants good or bad? Gun control good or bad? How about that Obama? Answer to peace in the middle east?
> Thanks for the entertainment. My train is only 24 hours away! Woo hooo!


Welcome to the board...

There are times that the threads morph into something way different than the original question-like this one-don't feel bad that some go off that way.

I stayed out of this discussion because I've never shared a sleeper except with hubby. I don't see any major problem with sharing your roomette/bedroom with a stranger, but it could go wrong because it is a stranger. I think personally I would only share it with another of the same sex, because I'm married it wouldn't look too good.

You may want to avoid some of the other topics you mentioned, though. :lol: :lol:

Hey, enjoy your train ride & don't forget to sign up for Amtrak Guest Rewards!


----------



## Bierboy (Jan 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> ... Fox News has been misleading you....


Interesting how critical you are of someone who is prejudiced...yet here you are doing the same thing.....


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2010)

No need to apologize! That's the beauty of free speech. If we don't agree with someone or something, we can speak our mind, or we can not say anything. Some people do not have that right.



joelitz said:


> I need to think of topics that wont offend people. Next topic... should woman be allowed to drive? Immigrants good or bad? Gun control good or bad? How about that Obama? Answer to peace in the middle east?


 No comment!



> My train is only 24 hours away! Woo hooo!


Enjoy your trip!


----------



## alanh (Jan 27, 2010)

:wacko: ANYWAY, to get back on topic....

I was also going to bring up Europe. I along with a friend (we're both male) shared a four-bunk compartment on the Nikolai Express (Moscow to St. Petersburg) with two women. They didn't seem horribly worried about what we were thinking. Do none of these horrible what-ifs happen in Europe, and if not, why worry about them here?

Yes, theft is a concern, but the #1 suspect will be stuck on the train until the next stop. If you don't leave your camera or wallet unattended, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sunchaser said:
> ...


Aren't AGR points based on price paid, rather than miles travelled? If so, the upgrade would have resulted in additional AGR points.

I really think the reason it wasn't credited to my AGR had to do with the way the sleeper upgrade was done. The conductor sat there with our id and all of the paperwork. I went a shorter distance than did the soldier and I think that perhaps the sleeper ticket was done so that it was in her name and I was added on. Her going a longer distance than I did not change the price so I think they were figuring out a way to keep her in the room instead of throwing her back into coach once my portion was done. That's my guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

kashed said:


> Ive thought about this since I am a smaller person and it would be easy for me to share a roomette if I met another smaller person--
> When I was in Europe often times we spent nights in train compartments with strangers male and feamle (many trains we took had compartments with a glass door that opened up to 2 benches facing each other that could be pulled down that were basic coach class and thus open to everyone) as well as roomed with them off train, Ive also done ride share via craigslist--and this would be where I would look for a roomette companion ahead of time. I imagine that one of us would prob spend a decent amount of time in the lounge areas etc. Oh I am female as well, and prob wouldn't mind even traveling with the right sort of gentelman, I sleep in work out clothes anyway--and usually change in the shower area as well.


kashed,

DH and I did the same all over Europe, too. That was far more uncomfortable to me. Craigslist would be off the chart with me.

For the rest, understand that military understands military. We have our pecking order and know where to go when trouble arises so there's a built-in safety net. On another trip another military wife was trying to get a return ride in the sleeper and quizzed me about my return dates to see if they fit with hers to get her out of coach.

The only uncomfortable part was leaving the roomette when personal business had to be attended to. I didn't know really young people had to "go" so much. That might be the only thing that would prevent me from doing it again.

Jody


----------



## Jody (Jan 27, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Jodys story was a nice one and I glad to hear that it worked out well. However, when you decide to share a room with a complete stranger anything can happan.........theft, snoring, hostilites etc are possible. Also Roometttes are tiny and two people in one makes for a very tight and compact sleeping arrangement. Let's suppose if the person who wants to share a room with you is *****. At bedtime he will see you in your underpants and he will get excited. Not good!


I have to laugh, dlagrua and this is soooo off topic. As you know, the military has a certain policy in this regard...


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2010)

Guest said:


> Aren't AGR points based on price paid, rather than miles travelled? If so, the upgrade would have resulted in additional AGR points.
> I really think the reason it wasn't credited to my AGR had to do with the way the sleeper upgrade was done. The conductor sat there with our id and all of the paperwork. I went a shorter distance than did the soldier and I think that perhaps the sleeper ticket was done so that it was in her name and I was added on. Her going a longer distance than I did not change the price so I think they were figuring out a way to keep her in the room instead of throwing her back into coach once my portion was done. That's my guess.


Yes, AGR points are based on the price paid. So the upgrade would result in more AGR points. But with an onboard upgrade, you do have to notify AGR of the increase, because the upgrade paperwork will not (I don't believe) include your AGR number. And if, as mentioned, the upgrade was put in the soldier's name, *ONLY SHE* could get the additional credit. (Only the person shown can receive credit.)


----------



## Jody (Jan 27, 2010)

FWIW,

Post 34 is not mine.

Posts 39 and 40 are.

Hope I got that right.

J


----------



## Jody (Jan 27, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, AGR points are based on the price paid. So the upgrade would result in more AGR points. But with an onboard upgrade, _you do have to notify AGR of the increase_, because the upgrade paperwork will not (I don't believe) include your AGR number. And if, as mentioned, the upgrade was put in the soldier's name, *ONLY SHE* could get the additional credit. (Only the person shown can receive credit.)


Do you know what the time limit is for calling AGR? I had a lot (DH's deployment) going on at that time so didn't follow through on it.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 27, 2010)

Jody said:


> Do you know what the time limit is for calling AGR? I had a lot (DH's deployment) going on at that time so didn't follow through on it.


I'm not sure, but it may be 90 days. Call AGR and ask - they can only say no!

If it's within time, good luck!


----------



## greatcats (Jan 27, 2010)

The OP need not apologize for the post. The person who made the offending comment seems to be keeping mum. Have a nice day, everybody.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 27, 2010)

greatcats said:


> The OP need not apologize for the post. The person who made the offending comment seems to be keeping mum. Have a nice day, everybody.


Oh please... dlagrua's post should not have been offensive in the least. I took it as a joke.... I don't really think he meant to offend anyone.

I've taken many trips with friends who were other guys and we've shared roomettes. People they are not as small as you make it out to be! I find it alot less awkward to be in a room in two seperate beds then to be sleeping side by side in coach, Naturally I've done that too...


----------



## Jody (Jan 27, 2010)

Moving along and away from the offensive side, ladies and gentlemen (try to live up to that moniker, okay?), I forgot the other part that was uncomfortable about sharing until this thread. It really applies whether it's a stranger or DH and that's the fact that I get motion sickness when engaging in a conversation face to face in the roomette. I was sick that night so when I took the top bunk it kept crossing my mind, what happens if I throw up? With her crutches she could not have moved fast enough.

Since we analyze everything in minutia re: Amtrak on here, you also need to consider difference in temperaments re: conversing or staring at the passing scenery, leg placement, choice of bunks, etc.


----------



## ThayerATM (Jan 27, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Whoa! Somehow my post about ways to be cheap turned into a debate on homosexuality. This was NOT my intention and sorry if it ended up hurting or offending anyone. Again I probably wont share my room with anyone but was just curious what others thought and boy did I get that. For the record I would have no issue sharing a train roomette with someone about my size guy - girl- straight - gay - black - white - cross dresser - or all of the above.... if the person was cool. That is to say if in the 40 hour trip I meet someone and they are cool... who knows. However this is very unlikely but thanks for your thoughts and again sorry if I offended people. I need to think of topics that wont offend people. Next topic... should woman be allowed to drive? Immigrants good or bad? Gun control good or bad? How about that Obama? Answer to peace in the middle east?
> Thanks for the entertainment. My train is only 24 hours away! Woo hooo!


I don't think that you really offended anyone. You just pushed the button for for homophobics. GML explained the day-to-day relationship between the gay world and the straight world. There's really no problem 'till the straight person gets all nervous. Usually nobody really knows who's what, and nobody really cares. Only the homophobics care.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 27, 2010)

I've seen it done, but have never done it myself. I suppose if you slip the SCA $25 or so they would overlook any regulations.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 27, 2010)

SCrails said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's hard to believe, but some of those "queers", "jews", "muslims", etc... may even serve you in the grocery store, restaurants, banks, malls, etc... and believe it or not, they may even  *DRIVE*  on the same roads as you do!
> ...


Wooo we have got way off topic. I would be concerned just sharing with a stranger in such a small space Danger  , Danger,  Danger  Will Robinson. From Lost In Space. Plus I can be quite cramped with someone you know. A roomette is fine just by yourself. Plus my last two big trips I shared a roomette with a young friend and it was close in there but because he was younger he spent most of his time in the top bunk when he was in the sleeper. That ment that most of the time the sleeper was in night mode which was fine by me. My up coming trip I will be sharing my roomette with my sister her first LD trip and it will be tight but it's an adventure for her, I just love to ride.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 27, 2010)

Roomettes aren't THAT small. On the CZ my dad and I began to feel a little cramped, but a few hours in the lounge solved that problem 

In terms of size the Viewliner roomette is more comfortable to share with someone, since they can put their feet on the toilet.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 27, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Roomettes aren't THAT small. On the CZ my dad and I began to feel a little cramped, but a few hours in the lounge solved that problem
> In terms of size the Viewliner roomette is more comfortable to share with someone, since they can put their feet on the toilet.


Agreed.... people talking about the Roomettes would have shrieked in horror if asked to ride with someone in the double rooms on the slumbercoaches!!! ha.


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> Wooo we have got way off topic. I would be concerned just sharing with a stranger in such a small space Danger  , Danger,  Danger  Will Robinson. From Lost In Space. Plus I can be quite cramped with someone you know. A roomette is fine just by yourself.


The Jupiter II had cabins much, much larger than a roomette. :lol:



Bigval109 said:


> Plus my last two big trips I shared a roomette with a young friend and it was close in there but because he was younger he spent most of his time in the top bunk when he was in the sleeper. That ment that most of the time the sleeper was in night mode which was fine by me.


I do basically the same think with my kid. Almost immediately upon boarding, I lower the upper bunk down, in our roomette, and my kid uses it as "fort" or play area throughout the journey. There is more than enough room for me to sit comfortably in the chairs.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 28, 2010)

> The Jupiter II had cabins much, much larger than a roomette.


I think the Jupiter II was much bigger inside than it appeared to be outside. Kinda like Dr. Who's TARDIS.

Or a lot of Hollywood sets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

Is the knee room the same in the roomettes with toilets (Viewliners?) as it is in the roomettes without?

I know we're talking about different type cars but can't remember the names.

J


----------



## Tony (Jan 28, 2010)

Guest said:


> Is the knee room the same in the roomettes with toilets (Viewliners?) as it is in the roomettes without?
> I know we're talking about different type cars but can't remember the names.


The roomettes in the Superliners are just about the same size as the ones in the Viewliners. In a Superliner roomette, there is kind-of a luggage shelf area, where the sink and toilet are located in a Viewliner.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2010)

Tony said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Is the knee room the same in the roomettes with toilets (Viewliners?) as it is in the roomettes without?
> ...


No, the luggage shelf/closet area in the Superliner is in the same place that there is a shelf and garment bag hook in the Viewliner.

The Viewliner toilet & sink are where the steps are in the Superliner, with the extra space that's needed provided by the tapers on the beds.

And to answer the original question, the Viewliner room is 2 inches longer than the Superliner room, so there is a bit more knee room.


----------



## Jody (Jan 28, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Tony said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


If it's not too convoluted a question: When you add all of those 2" together from each room where do they end up? Perhaps I should just go look at the diagram. I've seen the 3D view.

I've not been on Superliners, just the Viewliners, then (always a toilet). So, a Superliner must feel a little more claustrophobic than does a V'liner?

Is the height space available for humans (versus wiring, motors, brakes, etc) the same on both types?

Lastly, which design came first? ViewL or SuperL? And is that a trend for the future?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 28, 2010)

Superliners came before Viewliners, but the design concept of a single-level sleeping car is much older than that of a double-level. Lower tunnels and things in the eastern U.S. require that Amtrak continue to use single-level cars, while the wide open spaces in the West don't preclude taller equipment.


----------



## lthanlon (Jan 28, 2010)

Most of the discussion here seems to be about having a stranger in one's room for an extended time. I was on a CZ trip that coincided with spring break, and it sure looked like a revolving door on some of those roomettes. Maybe the SCA was too *busy *to notice the college students *getting busy.*


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2010)

Jody said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > And to answer the original question, the Viewliner room is 2 inches longer than the Superliner room, so there is a bit more knee room.
> ...


The Viewliner has fewer rooms, which is why they can afford a few extra inches. On a Superliner sleeper the upper level contains 5 bedrooms, 10 roomettes, and room for the stairs, bathroom, and coffee station. On a Viewliner you only have 2 bedrooms. The remaining space from what would have been the other 3 bedrooms, goes towards the Handicapped room, 3 extra roomettes and 1 shower, and the extra space. I've also not checked to see if the Viewliner car itself is a bit longer than the Superliner car.

Regarding the height of the room, there is far more space in a Viewliner than a Superliner. I'm 5'11" and I can sit up right in the upper bunk to read or what ever. In a Superliner the best I can do is maybe a 40 degree slouch.

Finally while the Superliner did come first as noted, with the exception of the included toilet, I suspect that you'll see the Viewliner design in future cars.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 28, 2010)

For what it's worth... me and a friend took a trip from ATL to Ohio a couple years ago. When we got off the Viewliner from the Crescent and into the superliner on the Capitol we both swore there was more leg room (as in more room in between the two seats). I don't know if the angle of the seats is different, or if it was just a weird mind control deal but I must say it SEEMED like there was more room.


----------



## alanh (Jan 29, 2010)

The main issue with headroom is that although the Superliner is double-deck, it's nowhere near twice as tall as a Viewliner. This reduces the headroom a lot.


----------



## Jody (Jan 29, 2010)

alanh said:


> The main issue with headroom is that although the Superliner is double-deck, it's nowhere near twice as tall as a Viewliner. This reduces the headroom a lot.


Does the Superliner have a lower ground clearance?

In keeping with the original post, if I were sharing a Superliner roomette with another female, she'd have to take the top bunk. The no-window-hunker-down stuff would get to me a little bit. I like to keep my eyes on the horizon when the ride gets rough AND I have a feeling that all of the odd smells end up at the top of the car. Charity can only go so far :lol: .

And to the other poster re:knee clearance. Perhaps the Viewliner seats had flattened out from carrying so much weight over time and spread forward as that was the only place to go, thereby decreasing knee space. Just a thought.

Jody


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jody said:


> alanh said:
> 
> 
> > The main issue with headroom is that although the Superliner is double-deck, it's nowhere near twice as tall as a Viewliner. This reduces the headroom a lot.
> ...


You calling me fat!?!?!? haha! : )


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 29, 2010)

Jody said:


> Does the Superliner have a lower ground clearance?


Its pretty low. Although I can't give an exact measurement.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 29, 2010)

According to Wikipedia, Superliners are 16'0" high, but it doesn't show the above rail clearance, or compare it to conventional equipment.

A single-level Amfleet car is 12'8" high, less than two feet lower than a Superliner.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 29, 2010)

DET63 said:


> According to Wikipedia, Superliners are 16'0" high, but it doesn't show the above rail clearance, or compare it to conventional equipment.
> A single-level Amfleet car is 12'8" high, less than two feet lower than a Superliner.


16' minus 12'8" = 3'4"


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 29, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > According to Wikipedia, Superliners are 16'0" high, but it doesn't show the above rail clearance, or compare it to conventional equipment.
> ...


You beat me to it!


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 29, 2010)

I think that the point here is to get someone to room with who you feel comfortable with. Its like last summer when I went for my first colonoscopy. I didn't like the Dr who was going to give it to me so luckily I located an attractive female gastrointernist who took the job. Ended up with a female anesthesiologist and two female nurses that day. Now thats livin!


----------



## RRrich (Jan 30, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> I think that the point here is to get someone to room with who you feel comfortable with. Its like last summer when I went for my first colonoscopy. I didn't like the Dr who was going to give it to me so luckily I located an attractive female gastrointernist who took the job. Ended up with a female anesthesiologist and two female nurses that day. Now thats livin!


Good to see you still posting here guy. You kinda said the wrong thing back there but i'm not perfect either. yet.


----------



## DET63 (Jan 30, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


I guess I need to go metric . . .


----------



## joelitz (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoa! I cant believe this post got so many views! The train was amazing... I did not share my room by the way. However:

1 - I easily could have shared the room space wise as long as someone did not have too much baggage however there would be pretty little privacy if any.

2 - There would be no way to ask someone to share my room without being really creepy. No conversation I had on the train could have ended "so you want to come back to my room" and not seemed strange.

Amtrak is a great way to travel and look forward to more train trips.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jan 31, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Whoa! I cant believe this post got so many views! The train was amazing... I did not share my room by the way. However:
> 1 - I easily could have shared the room space wise as long as someone did not have too much baggage however there would be pretty little privacy if any.
> 
> 2 - There would be no way to ask someone to share my room without being really creepy. No conversation I had on the train could have ended "so you want to come back to my room" and not seemed strange.
> ...


So glad to hear your trip was good! Yea... we've all had fun with this topic it seems!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jan 31, 2010)

joelitz said:


> Whoa! I cant believe this post got so many views! The train was amazing... I did not share my room by the way. However:
> 1 - I easily could have shared the room space wise as long as someone did not have too much baggage however there would be pretty little privacy if any.
> 
> 2 - There would be no way to ask someone to share my room without being really creepy. No conversation I had on the train could have ended "so you want to come back to my room" and not seemed strange.
> ...


I'm glad you had a good trip. I would have to agree with point #2, you'd really have to hit it off to make that offer.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to share a bedroom with a 'stranger' on my big round-the-country trip in May. I have never met him before, BUT being that he is an active poster on this forum, I guess I will trust him! :lol:

Actually, this forum is a good place to find a travel partner with whom to share accomodations. It's halves the cost!


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 2, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I'm going to share a bedroom with a 'stranger' on my big round-the-country trip in May. I have never met him before, BUT being that he is an active poster on this forum, I guess I will trust him! :lol:
> Actually, this forum is a good place to find a travel partner with whom to share accomodations. It's halves the cost!


Aloha

You are correct there are no stranger than us. Just think about how we appear to the world. We ride trains, Late= "more time on the train". Just how strange are we.  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Geez, for a train-travel forum, no one on here seems to have been to Europe!! A couchette is a shared sleeper accommodation with either 4 or 6 beds, generally segregated by gender (unless there's a couple traveling together, or an adult with a minor child). No one thinks anything of it. Are we so unsophisticated in this country that we assume that stranger=rape?? Or is it just that WE have no manners, and want to project that lack onto everyone else?


----------



## sueb (Feb 2, 2010)

Last Sept my 24-year-old son and I shared an accessible roomette on a trip out west. Matthew is handicapped and could not get into the upper bunk if he wanted to, but I suppose some people might have thought our mixed gender arrangement odd if they didn't know us. So maybe we should simply not jump to conclusions about people who travel together. Courtesy and minding your own business never hurt.


----------



## DET63 (Feb 2, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> I'm going to share a bedroom with a 'stranger' on my big round-the-country trip in May. I have never met him before, BUT being that he is an active poster on this forum, I guess I will trust him! :lol:
> Actually, this forum is a good place to find a travel partner with whom to share accomodations. It's halves the cost!


Is it the_traveler? Has anyone here shared a room with the_traveler?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 3, 2010)

DET63 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to share a bedroom with a 'stranger' on my big round-the-country trip in May. I have never met him before, BUT being that he is an active poster on this forum, I guess I will trust him! :lol:
> ...


the_traveler only rides in the penthouse suite (the one with the elevator), one must book a visit in advance and be cleared by his staff before being allowed to visit the throne room! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 3, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


It's not me - it couldn't be me! "It halves the cost" - did you think that I actually go cross country *NOT* on an AGR award (or $-0-)?


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 4, 2010)

DET63 said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to share a bedroom with a 'stranger' on my big round-the-country trip in May. I have never met him before, BUT being that he is an active poster on this forum, I guess I will trust him! :lol:
> ...


No, not for this trip.

Actually, I did share a room with the_traveler, but it was a hotel room at the gathering in Boston. It did halve the cost. See, he does occasionally spend actual money.


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 4, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


Aloha

But so far no one has shared the Train Penthouse Suite with The_Traveler  :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 4, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > AAARGH! said:
> ...


What he didnt tell you is that he probably got several hundred if not thousand AGR points and probably didnt even have to pay since trains are not the only thing he finds loopholes in! (he says himself that he is cheap!) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 4, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


I only stayed in Boston because the tour on Sunday morning was so early that #66 would not get there in time! Staying at Chez Traveler would have been cheaper!  But I was *FORCED* to spend money! :angry:

But between the AGR points for the hotel, AGR points for using the credit card and the HHonors points that I earned, it almost makes up for me having to spend some my hard earned cash!  (Besides, with all those points, I can go farther - and have to spend less! :lol: )


----------



## GG-1 (Feb 4, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> But between the AGR points for the hotel, AGR points for using the credit card and the HHonors points that I earned, it almost makes up for me having to spend some my hard earned cash!  (Besides, with all those points, I can go farther - and have to spend less! :lol: )


St. Louis may never let railfans in their town after this group invades them for a weekend.

Aloha


----------



## DET63 (Feb 6, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > But between the AGR points for the hotel, AGR points for using the credit card and the HHonors points that I earned, it almost makes up for me having to spend some my hard earned cash!  (Besides, with all those points, I can go farther - and have to spend less! :lol: )
> ...


The_traveler will finagle a free ride on the tram to the top of the Arch.


----------



## inspiration100 (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the OP's question is a good one, but how about this twist to make it less awkward. Can you just have someone from the coaches join you for meals (for free) and then go back to the coach?


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2010)

inspiration100 said:


> I think the OP's question is a good one, but how about this twist to make it less awkward. Can you just have someone from the coaches join you for meals (for free) and then go back to the coach?


Officially, No.


----------



## AAARGH! (Feb 6, 2010)

DET63 said:


> The_traveler will finagle a free ride on the tram to the top of the Arch.


Do you think a McDonalds Arch card will work? :unsure:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 6, 2010)

AAARGH! said:


> DET63 said:
> 
> 
> > The_traveler will finagle a free ride on the tram to the top of the Arch.
> ...


Yes, if you stand at the base of the monument and arch your neck, then you'll be able to see the top with just a McDonalds Arch card.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 6, 2010)

AlanB said:


> AAARGH! said:
> 
> 
> > DET63 said:
> ...


And does a Big Mac Combo come with the deluxe cab ride to the top and how many AGR points will it take? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 6, 2010)

DET63 said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Hey, it *IS* my type of trip!  It's a big loop to travel - and you end up near where you began! :lol:

The big question is would the Arch trip be 1 zone, or if you go to the other side would that be a 2 zone trip? :huh: Inquiring minds want to now! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 7, 2010)

It's only 2 zones if you cross the river. :lol:


----------

